# Back to my Twisp.. for now.



## Jarred (22/3/16)

Hi all!

So recently I purchased a Joytech evic vtc mini in Durban. It is an amazing mod, however, the flavours i got are a bit too desserty and perfumy: Ruthless grape drank, jungle fever, loaded glazed donuts and basically the whole naked fish range.
The one i can tolerate so far is the naked fish - piranha, which is a light custard and cream.

Ive gone back to my twisp aero - The nut brittle and white mocha flavours are amazing.

I wanted to find out which flavours would be recommended that are not too sweet and perfumy. Something with a coffee, nutty flavour would be great. Or any others that are good for all day vaping. 
I have to buy online as i live in EL and it will not be possible to try out any flavours.
Sorry if i posted in the wrong topic.


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/16)

Unfortunately EL doesn't have a vape store yet (besides the twisp counter at Hemmingways) and going in to a vape shop is always the best as you can usually try the various flavours. If you are ever in JHB, Pretoria, Durban or Cape Town for business or holiday make sure to swing by one.

One idea would be to find some other vapers and hook up for a meet and test each others juices, I don't know many in EL except @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/3/16)

I'll help where I can. I recently gave all my spare higher nic juices to colleague who has just started vaping so I don't have a samples you can try. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/16)

And before the JHB guys say this is a vape shop in EL (because they seem to think EL & PE are 5 mins apart). Next time you are in PE (3 Hrs from EL )

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-port-elizabeth-is-on-the-move.t18001/#post-337747


----------



## OhmzRaw (22/3/16)

Jarred said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So recently I purchased a Joytech evic vtc mini in Durban. It is an amazing mod, however, the flavours i got are a bit too desserty and perfumy: Ruthless grape drank, jungle fever, loaded glazed donuts and basically the whole naked fish range.
> The one i can tolerate so far is the naked fish - piranha, which is a light custard and cream.
> ...



You should consider Milk Lab: Frappe or Blends of Distinction: Hazlenut Latte. Those are the best coffee vapes out there. You can get these from http://www.vapechem.com/ and they offer free shipping till the end of this month

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/3/16)

I can relate, also an ex-Twisp juice vaper, loved their Caffe Latte and Cherry, ans combinations of the two. I can't handle sweet desserts for more than half a tank. An ADV I can suggest is Vapour Mountain VM4 - Lovely tobacco caramel. http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-vm4/


----------



## Duffie12 (22/3/16)

What tank and coil do you have on the evic vtc and have you tried the Twisp juice in it?


----------



## Silver (22/3/16)

Hang in there @Jarred
The juice hunt can be quite tough and often expensive
Try find online vendors that offer sample sizes
Also read the E-Liquid reviews threads on this forum. They might give you some ideas


----------



## Nightwalker (23/3/16)

Dude. I understand your plight. The best ADV range within a hour an a half drive is here in PE. Come to the Vapeshack, @Gees has a wide range of off the hook juices. From his personal blends that's all PE vapers will tell you, are wicked. I vape his jacked (jackfruit and menthol), pipe+ (tobacco) and his fruitninja ( blend of eight fruits)
He has alot more and stocks thee best of other ranges. Orion's moonlight (pineapple and menthol), astoriod and so much more. Get ur ass down her brother.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jarred (23/3/16)

Thanks so much!! Going to check it out now. Really appreciate the help="WARMACHINE, post: 343827, member: 5742"]I can relate, also an ex-Twisp juice vaper, loved their Caffe Latte and Cherry, ans combinations of the two. I can't handle sweet desserts for more than half a tank. An ADV I can suggest is Vapour Mountain VM4 - Lovely tobacco caramel. http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-vm4/[/QUOTE]
Thamks


----------



## Jarred (23/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Dude. I understand your plight. The best ADV range within a hour an a half drive is here in PE. Come to the Vapeshack, @Gees has a wide range of off the hook juices. From his personal blends that's all PE vapers will tell you, are wicked. I vape his jacked (jackfruit and menthol), pipe+ (tobacco) and his fruitninja ( blend of eight fruits)
> He has alot more and stocks thee best of other ranges. Orion's moonlight (pineapple and menthol), astoriod and so much more. Get ur ass down her brother.


Im driving down to PE soon, so will definitely swing past. Keen to give those a try, actually sounds lekker!
I found a shop, Wesleys, which also stock Motley Brew. Went for the Brew brothers. Its basically an espresso and vanilla juice. Actually quite nice. So ill finis


Duffie12 said:


> What tank and coil do you have on the evic vtc and have you tried the Twisp juice in it?


Its a 0.5. Im a bit sceptical because of the high nicotine content (18) comoared to the 3s and 6s.


----------



## Jarred (23/3/16)

Jarred said:


> Im driving down to PE soon, so will definitely swing past. Keen to give those a try, actually sounds lekker!
> I found a shop, Wesleys, which also stock Motley Brew. Went for the Brew brothers. Its basically an espresso and vanilla juice. Actually quite nice. So ill finis
> 
> Its a 0.5. Im a bit sceptical because of the high nicotine content (18) comoared to the 3s and 6s.


Its a cubis tank


----------



## daniel craig (23/3/16)

Jarred said:


> Its a cubis tank


The twisp juice is definitely too strong to put in there unless you cut it by buying a 0mg and mix them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

